# 2001 XJ Front drop



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

So......... Lifted the 6' Meyers Blade for the first time this morning. Front dropped 3.25 Inches. 
Got some Chevy Coil over Gabriel's coming , but I 'm very doubtful that's gonna do it. She has the OEM coils that I had already added the two inch poly lift bushings to.
I'm afraid I have to but new coils in ? ( Sure don't want to do that this year. ) 
I'm not gonna go on the road , very much at all with this setup ., Just our Driveway, & my daughters a half mile away. But their both on slight hills. I guess I'm just look'n for some support .
Have a Great & Careful Thanksgiving Ya'All.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use air shocks in my TJ and JK

Dont know what will fit the XJ


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

theplowmeister said:


> I use air shocks in my TJ and JK
> 
> Dont know what will fit the XJ


I've had rear air shocks on on of my XJs. Can't remember what fits the front. 
I'll have to compare the XJ to the YJ to see if they're similar. I still have one of each.
I could be wrong, but doesn't the XJ have a threaded post on the shocks?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dont know... IM a TJ guy


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes they do, EWSplow, I put the Monroe Coil over shocks in the back , rides good & stiff , because I Carry ~ 250#'s all the time . If I could get that Make & model air shock # from any one that would be good & appreciated. .


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Just compared measurements & ordered some Monro #MA 805's . 1" shorter / Extended; ~ 1/4" longer collapsed. Comes complete with Air line kit. I also ordered 2) XJ Front Lower Mount Shock Bar Pin Eliminator For Lift Kitted Jeep. Made in the USA too . :usflag:
We'll see when I get 'em.

, So we'll see.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Lockman75 said:


> Just compared measurements & ordered some Monro #MA 805's . 1" shorter / Extended; ~ 1/4" longer collapsed. Comes complete with Air line kit. I also ordered 2) XJ Front Lower Mount Shock Bar Pin Eliminator For Lift Kitted Jeep. Made in the USA too . :usflag:
> We'll see when I get 'em.
> 
> , So we'll see.


Sounds like you found something that will work. 
I looked under my XJ (1985) this morning. 
If I'm not mistaken, the front and rear shocks could be the same. I've never owned an XJ newer than 1989, so I'm not sure if the newer ones were the same.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, EW....... They're not the same . Fronts have threaded upper rod : The rears have a lower eye & top nuts & bolts. There is a great trick for installing those , that uses some mechanics wire


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

So..........Got the Monroe MA805's in the front of my Xj , Today . Gonna plumb it after supper. Here's Hope'n


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Raised up 1 1/2 " at 60 Psi. Seems to be holding over the last couple hours . Rode great down the road. :clapping:, so far........


----------

